# Changement Ipad



## Vladimok (1 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je possède un IPAD AIR 1ère génération, je souhaite racheter le même type de machine, mais j'aimerai savoir dans les nouveaux Ipad, quel est l'équivalent à IPAD AIR 1ère génération ?

Merci


----------



## charles92 (1 Décembre 2018)

Si je ne me trompe pas, l'iPad Pro 11.


----------



## ibabar (1 Décembre 2018)

charles92 a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas, l'iPad Pro 11.


T'es vendeur chez Apple !? 

L'iPad Air 1 révolutionnait l'iPad en l'amincissant et en l'allégeant beaucoup, l'iPad Air 2 est allé encore plus loin.
Apple a ensuite introduit la gamme iPad "tout court/ sans suffixe", que l'on désigne par iPad 5 (pour le modèle sorti en 2017) et par iPad 6 (pour le modèle sorti en 2018 et qui est actuellement au catalogue).
_Parallèlement il y a eu la gamme iPad Pro, d'abord dans le form-factor de l'iPad Air (avec un grand 12.9" puis un 9.7" identique à l'iPad Air, et ce dernier a ensuite pris un peu d'embonpoint pour évoluer en 10.5"), puis la toute dernière gamme sortie il y a quelques semaines (12.9" et 11") avec des bordures d'écran fines et l'intégration de FaceID à l'instar de l'iPhone X/Xs.
_
*Il n'y a pas vraiment "d'équivalent" mais l'iPad 6 pourrait être le digne successeur de ton iPad Air 1*:
_ La taille et le poids sont rigoureusement identiques (Apple avait légèrement aminci et allégé l'iPad Air 2 pour finalement revenir stricto sensu au form-factor de l'iPad Air 1 avec l'iPad 5 puis 6).
_ La régression de l'iPad 5 (puis 6) par rapport à l'iPad Air 2 était que l'écran n'était plus laminé ni traité anti-reflets, mais au final cela revient à retrouver l'écran de l'iPad Air 1 ! 
_ Les gros progrès seront bien entendu au niveau de la puce (A10 Fusion sur l'iPad 6 vs A7 sur l'iPad Air 1), du bouton Home qui se pare de TouchID et la compatibilité du Pencil.
_ Le prix reste abordable (à partir de 358€ vs à partir de 899€ pour l'iPad Pro 11"...) et on trouvait même des offres avec 50€ de rabais pour le black friday.
_Accessoirement si besoin de changement cosmétique, on le trouve en coloris "or" alors que l'iPad Air 1 existait uniquement en "argent" et "gris sidéral"._
_ Petit bonus: si tu as des accessoires comme des Smart Cover, tu pourras sans doute les ré-utiliser (à vérifier, Apple étant champion des modifications d'un poil de cul des boutons de volume et/ou de la lentille photo, histoire de nous faire racheter des accessoires )

*Mais à nouveau tout dépend des besoins.*
On trouve notamment des iPad 5 sur le refurb à bon prix, qui ont presque les performances de l'iPad 6, avec une nuance de taille: le non-support du Pencil (l'essayer, c'est l'adopter: le Pencil est juste génial, même pour tout ce qui est "hors-dessin"), voire des iPad Pro 9.7" (la puce A9X est globalement équivalente à l'A10, le Pencil est aussi supporté mais l'écran sera meilleur que celui de l'iPad 6, et la coque est plus fine de 1,5mm).
Et si on veut un grand écran, un iPad Pro 12.9" ancienne version (avec la puce A9X) peut se débusquer d'occasion ou éventuellement chez un déstockeur.
Bien sûr, qui peut le plus peut le moins: les derniers iPad Pro 11" et 12.9" sont rudement sexy mais quand on ajoute du stockage, un Pencil, un clavier, une protection, un Apple Care, on peut facilement dépasser les 2000€ de budget !


_Les fiches techniques:
_ iPad Air 1: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP692?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
_ iPad Air 2: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP708?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
_ iPad 5: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP751?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=ko_KR
_ iPad 6 (actuel): https://support.apple.com/kb/SP774?locale=fr_FR
_ iPad Pro 9.7": https://support.apple.com/kb/SP739?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=de_CH
Le refurb: https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/refurbished/ipad_


----------



## charles92 (1 Décembre 2018)

Je réponds à la question de Vlodimok : "_dans les nouveaux Ipad_". 
Pour l'avoir eu dans les mains tout récemment, et avoir moi-même un iPad Air 1, le iPad Pro 11 c'est bien l'équivalent. L'autre, 12,9, est un autre produit.
Dans les "non nouveaux", l'iPad (6) est naturellement un équivalent (1, 2, 5 aussi , bravo ibabar, fallait le deviner).

Pour moi, si l'iPad Air de Vlodimok est fonctionnel, le 6 ne sera pas intéressant.


----------



## ibabar (1 Décembre 2018)

C'est sûr que si "nouveau" se résume à "changement de design"...


----------

